# Penn 525 Mag Question - Single Magnet vs Multiple Magnets



## ez2cdave

Penn 525 Mag Question - Single Magnet vs Multiple Magnets

Question - Which performs best in fishing situations, the "SLIDY" 4 magnet arrangement, the 8 magnet "XTRA" arrangement, or the UK single magnet "TOURNAMAG" setup, in terms of total magnetic effect and spool braking ? Please explain the benefits and disadvantages, also.





























Tight Liines !


----------



## dsurf

Neither....the UK Super Mag Xtra is the best...and I've even added magnets to the back of the carriage of that one.....why, because the knobby is less likely to move between casts.......and the Super Mag Xtra retains the clicker......the Tournamag did not:


----------



## ez2cdave

dsurf said:


> Neither....the UK Super Mag Xtra is the best...and I've even added magnets to the back of the carriage of that one.....why, because the knobby is less likely to move between casts.......and the Super Mag Xtra retains the clicker......the Tournamag did not:


Thanks for that info . . . The image you posted is the opposite side of the second image I posted, right ?


----------



## dsurf

ez2cdave said:


> Thanks for that info . . . The image you posted is the opposite side of the second image I posted, right ?
> 
> View attachment 17018


Don't think so.....you were comparing the slidy with the tourno........assume your pic is of the slidy....don't have ready access to confirm.


----------



## ez2cdave

dsurf said:


> Don't think so.....you were comparing the slidy with the tourno........assume your pic is of the slidy....don't have ready access to confirm.


In my original post, I uploaded all three types for comparison . . .


 SLIDY version









XTRA version









Tournamag version


----------



## dsurf

Your xtra is not the super mag xtra....Hence does not have the knobby.....only xtra magnets.


----------



## ez2cdave

dsurf said:


> Your xtra is not the super mag xtra....Hence does not have the knobby.....only xtra magnets.


This is the other side of the sideplate . . .


----------



## dsurf

Thats it....in your op your verbiage indicated 525 xtra.....rather than super mag xtra....two different reels....your last pic is definitely the super mag xtra.....best choice.....I would still add a couple magnets to the back of the carriage


----------



## ez2cdave

dsurf said:


> Thats it....in your op your verbiage indicated 525 xtra.....rather than super mag xtra....two different reels....your last pic is definitely the super mag xtra.....best choice.....I would still add a couple magnets to the back of the carriage


Would they need to be glued in or would the magnets hold themselves in place ?


----------



## FishinMortician

You might consider gluing a larger magnet to the opposite side, affecting the other side of the spool. This would work to slow the spool at all times, and then you would adjust using the carriage. This was done to a pair of my 525s by Earl Brinn. He said it offered more control and I was brand new to bait casters. The magnets are still in there.


----------



## ez2cdave

FishinMortician said:


> You might consider gluing a larger magnet to the opposite side, affecting the other side of the spool. This would work to slow the spool at all times, and then you would adjust using the carriage. This was done to a pair of my 525s by Earl Brinn. He said it offered more control and I was brand new to bait casters. The magnets are still in there.


I remember Earl and I miss him, Charlie2, Spookasan, and Gowge, too . . . Great friends and fishermen !

I hadn't given any thought to static magging the handle-side of the 525. Do you have any pics of what Earl did to your reels ? 

By the time-frame you referred to, that must have been 1998-2000, approximately, right ?


----------



## BigWillJ

ez2cdave said:


> Would they need to be glued in or would the magnets hold themselves in place ?


Really? They are magnets, strong magnets. Even if you can throw those reels hard enough to create the eddy required to work the original magnets (Presuming you know it's the eddy created by a fast moving spool that allows the mags to do their thing, I.E., the faster the spool, the greater the magnetic force), those additional magnets aren't going anywhere if they're not glued.
I'm not sure what you think is the "best in fishing situations"' relative to "total magnetic effect and spool breaking", but if you think additional magnets will give you any advantage, go for it, and let us know how it works.


----------



## 1BadF350

I just fixed a 525 for my friend that had a loose magnet. He had no idea what was wrong other than his mag slide wouldnt slide to full. The stock mags can pop out and jam the reel


----------



## ez2cdave

BigWillJ said:


> Really? They are magnets, strong magnets. Even if you can throw those reels hard enough to create the eddy required to work the original magnets (Presuming you know it's the eddy created by a fast moving spool that allows the mags to do their thing, I.E., the faster the spool, the greater the magnetic force), those additional magnets aren't going anywhere if they're not glued.
> I'm not sure what you think is the "best in fishing situations"' relative to "total magnetic effect and spool breaking", but if you think additional magnets will give you any advantage, go for it, and let us know how it works.


You really should know better, by now . . . 

Your ignorance is stunning but, without taking up a lot of time and space here, reels don't have to be "thrown hard enough" for the eddy current to "work".

Rather than take my word for it, here's visual proof, unless this guy has the "world's fastest thumb" !


----------



## dsurf

ez2cdave said:


> Would they need to be glued in or would the magnets hold themselves in place ?


No need for gluing........all of my 525 mag versions had additional magnets added to the back of the carriage........they've always stayed in place.


----------



## ez2cdave

dsurf said:


> No need for gluing........all of my 525 mag versions had additional magnets added to the back of the carriage........they've always stayed in place.


I did that on my Slidy 525 Mag, but I was worried about having enough clearance on a Supermag 525 Xtra, which already has 8 magnets, on a completely different carrier, and uses a Knobby control.


----------



## BigWillJ

U


ez2cdave said:


> You really should know better, by now . . .
> 
> Your ignorance is stunning but, without taking up a lot of time and space here, reels don't have to be "thrown hard enough" for the eddy current to "work".
> 
> Rather than take my word for it, here's visual proof, unless this guy has the "world's fastest thumb" !


Show me where I said a reel must be thrown hard enough for the eddy to work. I said IF YOU CAN THROW A REEL HARD ENOUGH FOR THE ORIGINAL MAGS TO DO THEIR WORK. Slight difference in meaning between YOU being capable of throwing any of those reels hard enough, and the reels NEEDING to be thrown hard for the magnets to work. Then after rereading the REMAINDER of what I said, check your name calling at the door. And in case you missed the point entirely, your follow-up validates the notion that you don't really need those extra magnets, unless, of course, you want less distance during the easier control you're apparently seeking. And BTW, we're talking, no YOU were talking in a fishing situation.
Case in point, I still have and fish Neil's design of the Penn 525 knobby mag that I employed in competition. It rarely needs, or gets, readjusting in flight when fishing, like it NEEDED to be in competition. I set it for the conditions, then only change it if conditions change. Also used an arsenal of various Abu mags in comps. Some are original set-ups. A couple I pimped myself. They've all been added to the fishing arsenal also. Now if you really want to know, I removed most all the magnets in the slider bars, leaving only one or two. Same goes for brake blocks in the non-magged reels. That's all I really need, even for the fastest in the bunch. If folks are accustomed to adjusting mags in flight when tossing any combo of terminal tackle and bait, I bow down to you. 
Now if you choose to think of me as being ignorant of mags, or of folks who want to add more mags, well, that's your choice. Sorry I questioned your motive, full well knowing better that you already have all the answers in store, while being at the ready to call on them.


----------



## ez2cdave

Quote : "Even if you can *throw those reels hard enough to create the eddy* . . ." 


I don't have a smooth casting style, especially with two bad knees, a bad back, and a bad right shoulder . . . I still hit pretty good distance, but I've lost 30-40 yards because of those problems. The subject of additional magnets was not brought up by me. They were suggested by Dsurf & FishinMortician.

I can still typically throw 110 - 120 yds ( with pain ) . . . So, obviously, if the guy "thumb-spinning" the spool in the video is sufficient to "create the eddy", as you stated, that should be no issue for me, at all.

You are the one who came out with the sarcastic, condescending "attitude", not me . . . As for the "fishing situation", I was asking that to avoid references to tournament casting, which has no bearing on what I was asking about.

Your intention in replying to my posts was, obviously, not to offer help or information . . . I'm almost 55, wasn't born yesterday, and I didn't just fall off a chicken truck.

Unless you have something constructive to say, I have nothing further to say to you.


----------



## BigWillJ

ez2cdave said:


> Quote : "Even if you can *throw those reels hard enough to create the eddy* . . ."
> 
> 
> I don't have a smooth casting style, especially with two bad knees, a bad back, and a bad right shoulder . . . I still hit pretty good distance, but I've lost 30-40 yards because of those problems. The subject of additional magnets was not brought up by me. They were suggested by Dsurf & FishinMortician.
> 
> I can still typically throw 110 - 120 yds ( with pain ) . . . So, obviously, if the guy "thumb-spinning" the spool in the video is sufficient to "create the eddy", as you stated, that should be no issue for me, at all.
> 
> You are the one who came out with the sarcastic, condescending "attitude", not me . . . As for the "fishing situation", I was asking that to avoid references to tournament casting, which has no bearing on what I was asking about.
> 
> Your intention in replying to my posts was, obviously, not to offer help or information . . . I'm almost 55, wasn't born yesterday, and I didn't just fall off a chicken truck.
> 
> Unless you have something constructive to say, I have nothing further to say to you.


....only 55? I do have something constructive to say.....but why bother......
Again, you were right, I should have known better..... than to respond TO YOUR QUESTION ABOUT ADDING MAGNETS, after someone else brought it up. Your're right, I should have known better.....than to enter into a thread, knowing the history of your defensive attitude and self serving responses. You're right, I should have known better.....than to be so condescending by going around the barn to get in some constructive inquiries which might solicit you're style of constructive answers. You're right, I should have known better..... than to be so bold as to challenge such a tackle guru as yourself with questions you choose to put your own protective spin on instead of answering.
Let's see if you're right in saying you have nothing further to say to me, UNLESS I have something constructive to say. Which I guess doesn't include questioning your input?
I'm still waiting for what you meant by "best in fishing situations" between the magged reels in the op. Would also appreciate hearing the advantages/disadvantages of the extra magnets you added to that 525 you mentioned.
Only 55? You're still a spring chicken. While recognizing, and understanding your current maladies, I can still be constructive in saying, enjoy what the future holds. And along that journey, respect your elders, even if it means putting up with this one. I'm near old enough to be your father, old enough to say that at your age, I pray your journey will be much longer. But I digress while you do too.
Back to the regularly scheduled programming.....


----------



## BigWillJ

Perhaps this might help to answer your original post:

http://www.gofishing.co.uk/Sea-Angl...ps/Tackle-tips-and-advice/Magnet-multipliers/


----------



## ez2cdave

BigWillJ said:


> Perhaps this might help to answer your original post:
> 
> http://www.gofishing.co.uk/Sea-Angl...ps/Tackle-tips-and-advice/Magnet-multipliers/


Will,

That was an excellent article and I got a lot of good info from it!

We "got off on the wrong foot", which is sometimes easy to do when just reading a post on a forum. I believe it stems from not being to feel the "emotion" behind the words, unlike when people talk to each other face to face or on the phone. For example, in print, you can call someone a "son of a bitch", as a term of endearment among friends or as a real, direct insult. When it's only read, none of the "intent / emotion" comes through, unless the parties already "know each other".

At any rate, if I misunderstood your motives, I apologize, Will. I'm willing to let it go and move forward from here, if you are.

Tight Lines !


----------



## HuskyMD

ez2cdave said:


> Penn 525 Mag Question - Single Magnet vs Multiple Magnets
> 
> Question - Which performs best in fishing situations, the "SLIDY" 4 magnet arrangement, the 8 magnet "XTRA" arrangement, or the UK single magnet "TOURNAMAG" setup, in terms of total magnetic effect and spool braking ? Please explain the benefits and disadvantages, also.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17014
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17015
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17016
> 
> 
> 
> Tight Liines !


I think the answer is "it depends on who is fishing the reel". I have never had a consistent problem fishing a stock 525 Mag. I set the mag slider at 3 when throwing 4 ounces at the bay and I increase it to 6 when throwing 6 to 8 ounces. Never seen any reason for more mags. Not once. Now I realize this is the distance forum, so I would normally stay out of these conversations, but you are talking about fishing rather than tournament casting and the distance you mentioned is about what I cast.


----------



## ez2cdave

BigWillJ said:


> ....only 55? I'm still waiting for what you meant by "best in fishing situations" between the magged reels in the op. Would also appreciate hearing the advantages/disadvantages of the extra magnets you added to that 525 you mentioned.


Will,

Let me begin with the "extra magnets" situation. Back in 1998 or 1999, I bought an ABU 6500 C3 CT Mag Elite. That same year, I bought a Penn 525 Mag (slidy) and found that it didn't offer as much spool braking as the 6500 did and the reel was way too fast for me, even at full mag. "Gowge" George Pope and I were good friends and he suggested the possibility that the magnets were installed incorrectly ( they were ) and we reinstalled them, with alternating polarity. That slowed the reel some, but I still wanted more control, especially when throwing into the wind. So, 4 additional magnets were added to the back-side of the magnet carrier, held in place by magnetic attraction. Finally, I got the control I wanted and was able to back the mags off to about halfway and had great adjust-ability, rather than being "stuck" at maximum all the time. I stupidly sold the 6500 after that ( wish I still had it ) , now that I could control the 525 easily. 

In my case, there were no "disadvantages" to adding the magnets that I was ever aware of, since I gained the extra control I wanted and could still back the mags off ( "backlash city" ).

Fast forward to 2015, Dsurf & FishinMortician suggested extra magnets and I found the idea of a right-side magnet interesting, since every other magged reel I knew of used left-side magnets only. I'm curious if having magnets on both sides of the spool would be beneficial or not ?

My original question was intended to find out if a Slidy-type arrangement ( 4 magnets or with added ones ) vs. the Knobby Supermag Xtra arrangement ( 8 magnets ) vs. the Tournamag mono-mag arrangement would have any benefit over each other, used while fishing. I like the Supermag Xtra because of the extra magnets, knobby control, and that it retains the clicker.

OK . . . "best in fishing situations" - I asked that to avoid confusion by posts that would provide info that would mainly be suited for tournament casting, not fishing. I know that casters make adjustment to the mags during the cast, but that doesn't really apply to fishing, although I suppose it could be done. 

That pretty much sums it all up, Will !


----------



## Garboman

HuskyMD said:


> I think the answer is "it depends on who is fishing the reel". I have never had a consistent problem fishing a stock 525 Mag. I set the mag slider at 3 when throwing 4 ounces at the bay and I increase it to 6 when throwing 6 to 8 ounces. Never seen any reason for more mags. Not once. Now I realize this is the distance forum, so I would normally stay out of these conversations, but you are talking about fishing rather than tournament casting and the distance you mentioned is about what I cast.


Might as well help old Dave out

I had three 525M's with slides.

Put extra magnets in all of them, they were too squirrelly without them for me anyway, even with the extra mags I had to set it on 6-7 or bad things could happen.

They would get off unbelievable distance compared to some reels I own, I really like the low profile, easy to clamp down the spool with your thumb could have used a bit more line capacity.

They would also occasionally also blow up on me, they blew up me all the time before I added extra mags, Ryan White glued the mags into the back side of the carriage for me, one reel had Tres' mag conversion installed.

I sold them off, mostly due to the propensity on my part to inadvertently move the slider or the aggravation of having to look to see where the slider was located especially at night.

I was advised to glue the slider in place, but I could not bring myself to do that.

I guess I just felt more comfortable with centrifugal reels, they seem more consistent at least for me anyway.

I only fish, or practice for fishing, no competition casting, but I use a beach pendulum cast when fishing or practicing with 13'6 1509 All Star rods with competition butts, I am 61 but I lift weights and am still bad ass and have been chucking 8 and bait since early 1980's.

I like that knob mag adjustment mentioned above that allows one to retain the clicker, might have kept the reels if I had known about that before this thread...may have to pick up a few and give them another go around, like I said they are great for being able to really clamp down on the spool with average sized hands and throw as hard as one can.


----------



## ez2cdave

My "creaking, old body" thanks your "bad-ass, old body" for the input, Garbo . . . LOL !!!

Looks like your experience with the 525 was about the same as I had . . . Smoking fast and needing more control !

Interesting that you mentioned Ryan "gluing" the mags in place, which is something I had questioned earlier. The consensus seemed to be that it wasn't necessary but, in retrospect, it might be a good idea, just in case. As for gluing the Slider, I don't like the sound of that, either . . . I want adjustability !

I want to pick up another 525, eventually, if I can find a good one at a decent price.

Tight Lines !


----------



## Orest

Sure do miss Blackbeard.


----------



## ez2cdave

Orest said:


> Sure do miss Blackbeard.


I met Neil once, in the late 1990's. He came to a a "Surf Fishing Expo" in St. Augustine, FL that was put on by my friend, the late "Gowge" George Pope. I remember him being very kind and patient, even though I'm sure he was being asked questions he must have answered hundreds of times before.

I found a few things about him online . . .
*
http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/threads/neil-mackellow-needs-our-help.2114099/*

*https://waitingforahuntersmoon.wordpress.com/tag/neil-mackellow/*

*http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?108977-REEL-TUNING-by-Neill-Mackellow
*
*https://www.facebook.com/groups/348298958649963/*


----------



## Reelturner

ez2cdave

Thanks for sharing the info on Neil. I spoke with him once, very informative to add.

Say you remember Gowge, Earl and I think his name on the boards was Ole Spook. Damn I miss those guys. I bet there isn't a lot on here that remember them though.


Later and good luck with your mags.


RT


----------



## ez2cdave

Reelturner said:


> ez2cdave
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info on Neil. I spoke with him once, very informative to add.
> 
> Say you remember Gowge, Earl and I think his name on the boards was Ole Spook. Damn I miss those guys. I bet there isn't a lot on here that remember them though.
> 
> 
> Later and good luck with your mags.
> 
> 
> RT


Gowge, Earl Brinn, Grandpa Ol' Spookasan, Charlie2, and others . . . All good friends ans gone before their time !


----------



## ez2cdave

Here is the archived website of Grandpa Ol' Spookasan . . .

*https://web.archive.org/web/20051023083100/http://www.100megspop3.com/oldvalkyry/index.html*


This is "CLASSIC" Spookasan . . .
*
https://web.archive.org/web/20030701053413/http://www.100megspop3.com/oldvalkyry/latestmag.html*


----------



## Orest

Got invite to casting clinic as a guest of James William, who also hosted the event. James had brought Neil over from the other side of the pond for the casting clinic. Neil was teaching us how to cast, tie some rigs and reel tuning. Neil is one of the nicest person I have ever meet. After I bought my 525 and had some problems with the left side plate, Neil sent me a new one free of charge. Neil, James and Mark are 3 of the best casters I have meet. I haven't heard from James for many years, hope all is well with him. I know Neil is having health issue.


----------



## ez2cdave

Orest said:


> I know Neil is having health issue.


Alzheimer's is a terrible disease . . . People literally become a "prisoner of their own minds".

I hope Neil isn't suffering . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## BigWillJ

Reelturner said:


> .........I bet there isn't a lot on here that remember them though.
> 
> RT


Having had the opportunity to cast side by side with Neil in competition when he came over here, I still have visions of how easily and seemingly effortlessly he could cast the 525 mag that he designed in partnership with Penn. I still have the reel he helped me get. And somewhere around here I saved some personal correspondence between George and myself, and Earl and myself. If I could find it, I'd bet what they shared at that time is still relevant today. That's a tribute to how much I treasured, and believed in their input back then. Earl sent me the parts for a single magnet knobby that I installed in a 6500, which is still in use as a fishing reel today.
I could go on and on with names of other "Brits" who I was fortunate to meet and also cast with, but that's enough for here. I was never in the same class as they were (probably because I didn't start comp casting until an age when others were leaving it) but I still remember most of them, and have a place in my heart for all of them. You could have a good time when they were around!!


----------



## ez2cdave

BigWillJ said:


> I could go on and on with names of other "Brits" who I was fortunate to meet and also cast with, but that's enough for here. I was never in the same class as they were (probably because I didn't start comp casting until an age when others were leaving it) but I still remember most of them, and have a place in my heart for all of them. You could have a good time when they were around!!


I'm pretty sure you were going to mention Jerry Valentine, another gone before his time . . .


----------



## BigWillJ

ez2cdave said:


> I'm pretty sure you were going to mention Jerry Valentine, another gone before his time . . .


A fine gentleman for sure, and sadly missed.


----------



## Reelturner

BigWillJ
BigWillJ is offline Registered User

Join Date
Jan 2001
Location
DE
Posts
327	

Quote Originally Posted by Reelturner View Post
.........I bet there isn't a lot on here that remember them though.

RT
Having had the opportunity to cast side by side with Neil in competition when he came over here, I still have visions of how easily and seemingly effortlessly he could cast the 525 mag that he designed in partnership with Penn. I still have the reel he helped me get. And somewhere around here I saved some personal correspondence between George and myself, and Earl and myself. If I could find it, I'd bet what they shared at that time is still relevant today. That's a tribute to how much I treasured, and believed in their input back then. Earl sent me the parts for a single magnet knobby that I installed in a 6500, which is still in use as a fishing reel today.
I could go on and on with names of other "Brits" who I was fortunate to meet and also cast with, but that's enough for here. I was never in the same class as they were (probably because I didn't start comp casting until an age when others were leaving it) but I still remember most of them, and have a place in my heart for all of them. You could have a good time when they were around!! 

Yes I did enjoy listening and talking with them. I picked up a bunch from them.

And i wasn't in the same class as those either.

Good talking.


----------



## FishinMortician

ez2cdave said:


> I remember Earl and I miss him, Charlie2, Spookasan, and Gowge, too . . . Great friends and fishermen !
> 
> I hadn't given any thought to static magging the handle-side of the 525. Do you have any pics of what Earl did to your reels ?
> 
> By the time-frame you referred to, that must have been 1998-2000, approximately, right ?



Sorry no pictures and cannot remember the time frame. It was about a year or so before he passed away- RIP.

Just look for a good spot where it will fit. The magnet is about twice as large as the others.

The new Akios reels are very nice- BTW. 

Starting last year I have been using spinners exclusively. Just because I like the way they handle fish vs. a bait caster. A rod with Fuji Low Riders and a long cast spinning reel, cannon, braid, I can achieve some very respectable distances. Playing around on the beach one day I pithed a baited rig over 150 yards. Standing at the sinker looking back after laser measuring.....it occurred to me that that is a LONG WAYS to be fishing. LOL

Now my bait casters stay in the rod rack while I take the spinners fishing. Probably should sell everything off, but just can't seem to bring myself to do it. It was hard enough to acquire some of those rods and reels. I just can't get excited about using them.

As far as those old guys go....I got to fish with Neil and Roger Mortimer. Both were very kind to me as I tried to get my questions in.

Here is a video for you- http://www.youtube.com/watch?t=188&v=0wGQls_8zsw

I still remember watching Tommy doing his thing in Shallotte. I actually skipped a turn and wandered off to the side of the field, just so I could watch his sinker fly. Out of all the people involved in casting.... he helped me the most. His videos and writings are there for anyone who wants to learn. Wanting to learn is half the fight, the other half is right here..... ready to go.

I probably should play with my funny little reels more often. 





Nahhhhh


----------



## Adam

Not sure how those mag conversions work, but I have two of Tres's old ones and I can throw both of those 525s on mag setting 4 95% of the time. I'll put them on 5 if theres a really strong headwind. One of those reels is 15 years old and still casts like a dream, still my go-to drum reels. I have a newer model with the factory mags and can throw it on 7 most of the time with little problem. I just use the Penn oil that comes in the box on the bearings also.


----------



## VA-Apraisr

I attended that casting session up in Delaware back in 2001 that Neil was offering because I was tired after fishing for years at Buxton and watching all the long casters catching all MY fish! Neil was an exceptional teacher and even used me as an example of "what not to do" in one of his video lessons (wish I could find that tape). Can still hear the whistling air as he would whip a rod through the air; incredible and what an inspiration. My casting has improved because of him and his basic and flawless methods and am very thankful to have personally spoken to him and his attention during the class.......a great moment in my life.


----------

